# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Blog 'đi bụi': Bí quyết du lịch cho cặp đôi yêu nhau

## hangnt

*Bạn có chắc sau khi khởi hành một chuyến đi như một cặp đôi, lúc trở về nhà, hai bạn vẫn là một cặp ăn ý? Du lịch có thể khiến bạn và người yêu trở nên hiểu và yêu nhau hơn, nhưng cũng là một cách đẩy hai người ra xa.*


*Mỗi hành trình dù ngắn dù dài đều cần có kế hoạch.*

Nếu đi cùng với nhau, lời khuyên là cả hai bạn phải cùng bàn bạc trước chuyến đi, về tất cả mọi thứ như cách thức di chuyển, nơi ở, địa điểm sẽ tham quan, các hoạt động sẽ cùng nhau vui chơi ở nơi đến.


*Chọn cùng hoặc lần lượt các loại hình du lịch cũng là điều quan trọng không kém.*

Nếu một người thích xách ba lô và đi bụi, người còn lại thích đi tour, hoặc người thích nằm nghỉ ngơi bên một bãi biển đầy nắng và gió, người kia lại thích rong ruổi trên những cung đường đèo thì chắc chắn hai bạn cần có sự thống nhất.


*Nếu điểm mạnh của bạn trai là đọc và nghiên cứu thông tin về điểm đến, trong khi bạn gái lại rất giỏi sắp xếp hành lý, thì hai bạn hãy phân công mỗi người mỗi việc.*

Tin tôi đi, việc chuẩn bị cho hành trình cũng là một đoạn đường vất vả không kém, tuy nhiên nếu hai bạn làm cùng nhau, đó sẽ là cơ hội để hai người gắn bó và hiểu nhau hơn.


*Chỉ mang theo những gì cần thiết.*

Đừng mang cả căn nhà trên chiếc ba lô mà bạn đeo sau lưng. Chỉ những khi mướt mồ hôi với đoạn đường dài phải đi bộ, bạn mới biết cân nặng thật sự mà chiếc ba lô đang đè lên người. Dù là người yêu, thì khi đi du lịch mỗi người sẽ phải mang đồ đạc của mình, bạn không thể yêu cầu người kia mang nó trong suốt hành trình, vì người yêu cũng mệt y như bạn. Vậy thì, lời khuyên đưa ra là hãy để bớt các dụng cụ làm đẹp, áo quần, cũng như các thiết bị điện tử không cần thiết ở nhà.


*Địa điểm tiếp theo sẽ đến, tìm một nơi để ở nếu nhỡ chuyến xe hoặc tàu, nên đi lặn biển hay leo núi…là việc mà hai người phải thay nhau quyết định trên đường đi.*

Đừng mặc định bất cứ ai trong hai bạn phải làm “thủ lĩnh” và quyết định mọi thứ. Mỗi cuộc hành trình đều cần có sự đồng lòng, và ngay cả việc đưa ra quyết định cũng là cách hai bạn thể hiện sự chia sẻ cuộc sống với nhau.


*Tất cả các yếu tố như chăm sóc, kiên nhẫn, bao dung…mà một tình yêu phải có, thì càng cần phải phát huy khi bạn đi du lịch.*

Những người ở nhà thường hình dung đi du lịch là vui chơi, nghỉ dưỡng, họ không biết rằng đôi khi hai bạn phải dậy từ tờ mờ sáng hoặc không ngủ cả đêm để đón bình minh ở một nơi nào đó, hay đôi khi hai bạn sẽ phải ngồi cả mấy ngày trời trên những chuyến xe hoặc tàu, và đôi khi phải đối mặt với tình huống sức khỏe của một trong hai người yếu đi và hành trình bị hoãn lại. Thay vì trách cứ nhau trong trạng thái kiệt sức, bối rối không biết chuyến đi sẽ tiếp diễn thế nào, hãy dành vài ngày nghỉ ngơi, sống cuộc sống thường nhật của dân địa phương. Cuối cùng bạn sẽ thấy rằng đó lại là những khoảng lặng cần thiết cho một chuyến đi dài.


*Ghi lại giây phút riêng tư cùng nhau.*

Đừng để tình trạng người này cầm máy ảnh chụp cho người kia, sau đó lại phải vất vả nhờ người khác chụp hình cho hai bạn. Để giải quyết tình trạng này, chân máy là một ý tưởng không tồi nếu bạn muốn chụp hình cùng nhau tại bất cứ đâu. Sau này khi nhìn lại những tấm hình hai người đã cùng chụp sẽ thú vị hơn là chỉ thấy một người lẻ loi.


*Hẹn hò ở một nơi xa lạ.*

Đừng quên hai bạn là người yêu, và dù hành trình đi bụi của bạn đã trải qua mưa gió trên những con đường đèo, nắng gắt trên những sa mạc hay đơn giản là cơn lạnh buốt da của mùa đông, hãy nhớ dành thời gian để tận hưởng khoảng thời gian không vướng bận công việc này. Một buổi tối lãng mạn bên ánh nến trong nhà hàng, ngồi uống bia trên bãi biển đến đêm, đi xem một bộ phim hoặc tham gia một lễ hội nào đó…Những khoảnh khắc vui vẻ bên nhau trên chuyến hành trình ở một nơi xa lạ chắc chắn sẽ là kỉ niệm mà bạn không bao giờ quên được.



_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch trăng mật click vào du lịch trăng mật_

----------


## thunhunguyet

Lãng mạn thiệt

----------


## tuyetmuahe

ủa cái này đâu phải bạn đi đâu nhỉ??

----------

